

The stock market loves Wednesdays - dpifke
http://www.crossingwallstreet.com/archives/2009/02/market_returns.html

======
zzkt
...except when it loves Tuesdays, or Fridays, or perhaps Mondays or Thursdays.
I'd bet my portfolio on it.

------
cperciva
Correction: The stock marked loved Wednesdays _until a couple of decades ago_.

------
uuilly
I've noticed our website traffic consistently peaks on Wednesdays.

~~~
Ardit20
When I used to work in a call centre I'd make most sales on Wednesday

And same with the site traffic

Wednesday is the new Saturday :P

